

Ask HN:yc rejection, what's plan of action now?   - kodeshpa

Definitely feeling disappointed but will continue to work,any pointers going forward.
======
pedalpete
Were you actually contacted by YC? Did you learn anything from the experience?

I was never even contacted, but was accepted by Start-up Chile, and am stoked
to leave tomorrow for 6 months in Chile with a bunch of other hackers.

I'm sure YC is a great experience, but it is only one way, apparently, this
time, it isn't your way (or mine). So you have to find another way. Whatever
it ends up being, it could be better than YC. You just never know.

I once lost the biggest contract opportunity I ever had, but within two weeks
was working with a much bigger client which put me on a completely different
course. That wouldn't have happened if I had closed the deal with the first
client.

Hopefully you got some positive feedback from YC (if you were contacted at
all).

It's like you're on the road, and the express bus just went by, and maybe you
were only two minutes from the bus stop. But you can still be on the road,
still travelling to the destination. Stick out your thumb, maybe somebody will
offer you a free lift. If not, keep walking, you'll get there eventually, as
long as you keep going.

------
massarog
Don't base your business around getting into YC. You don't need YC to grow
your business, it's just a very helpful stepping stone.

------
ianpurton
Bruce Wayne: I wanted to save Gotham. I've failed.

Alfred: Why do we fall, sir? So that we can learn to pick ourselves up.

------
kodeshpa
Thanks guys

